# GOOD book for Men's accountability group



## matthew11v25 (Feb 26, 2005)

*GOOD book for Men\'s accountability group*

Some other guys and I in a college/ young adults ministry are forming an accountability group (ages range from 18-27). I am looking for resources (books) to study together. Mainly on male leadership, headship, integrity, knowing God...good CHALLENGING stuff like that.

Any ideas?

[Edited on 2-27-2005 by matthew11v25]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 26, 2005)

> This Ain't Your Mama's House by This Ain't Your Mama


 What?


----------



## Philip A (Feb 27, 2005)

_Manly Dominion_ - Mark Chansky

or

_Mortification of Sin_ - John Owen


----------



## Irishcat922 (Feb 27, 2005)

"Mortification of Sin" by Owen that book will cut you to the quick he wasn't playin.


----------

